# Bought O'Day 25, Never Sailed!



## MaryRoseErie (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,
I just bought an O'day 1976 25 from a friend. I've never sailed but always wanted to. I have friends that know how to sail, even one that grew up sailing an O'day, so I'm pretty confident I'll learn quickly.
No questions, just a hello. I'm located in Buffalo, NY. Her name is Mary Rose, she's docked at the base of Lake Erie. If you have any suggestions for books/websites for a newcomer, throw them at me.
-Jessica


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey MaryR - welcome to SN. You definitely found the best sailing forum there is.

Yeah just have one of your friends go out with you a few times and you'll get the basics down. It ain't rocket science - but it's sure a hell of a lot of fun!

As for the reading...here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/18184-recommended-reading.html

Knock yourself out! All great stuff.


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah, the MaryRose. What a great name for a sailing vessel! Welcome to the Net, Jessica. Lots of great folks here and tons of knowledge. Enjoy our sport. remember, when it comes to sailing, there's no such thing as obsession.  

Pat


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard Jessica! gotta love them odays!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats! That's awesome! Welcome to SN.

Books, hmmm, here you go:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/61402-must-read-books.html


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Mary,

Three years ago we bought a Lancer 25 as a father-son thing. She weighs about 4000 pounds, and we had no trailer to put her on, no truck to tow her with and two weeks to get her home because snow was coming. Oh, yeah, we knew nothing about sailboats or sailing and didn't know anybody that did. Lots of reading and a USCGA class on Sailing and Seamanship and we hit the water. We now sail about every weekend. Out longest trip has been about 100 nm. 

So, that's my story and I guess what I'm trying to say is

YOU GO GIRL! Sail like you mean it. 

Congrats!,

Don
Biddeford, Maine


----------



## GraemeInCanada (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought my boat without a single minute of sailing experience, I didn't even take the boat out of the slip before I bought it! (I don't recommend this approach of course..)

All turned out well. Learn as you go, go with somebody for the first few, you will probably love it and pick it up quick because of that. Sounds like fun, brings back good memories.

Good luck!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, MaryRose! It's good to see another Lake Erie sailor here.


----------



## MaryRoseErie (Apr 8, 2011)

I got her for 2.5k. No serious structural problems, just some scrubbing and little things needed. Good price?


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

welcome to the club - as for value, like those ads used to say "if you love it the Mary Rose will be priceless"
Sounds like a great price for a summer home on the lake that you can move though!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, what about some pics?


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

*sounds good to me*

We have a '79 O'Day 25 (Another Snafu). Had her in the Puget Sound for a couple years, Columbia a few more, now here on Tahoe. Very comfortable boat to sail and hang out on. Most we've stayed on her was about 10 days but that was only limited by our time, not comfort. Not the fastest boat on the water but safe and comfortable. I think $2.5K is a good price. Did you get a trailer in the deal? Already in the water with the mast up? Stepping the mast is always fun. There are a couple tricks to make it easier.
d


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

saildork said:


> remember, when it comes to sailing, there's no such thing as obsession.
> 
> Pat


As Li'l Abner might say "Truer words were never spoke."


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome "aboard" Jessica, look around make yourself comfortable and you'll find many answers to questions you might have or like answered.
Happy sailing. See how much fun you'll have in no time.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome, think you are going to love you boat. Have fun, go sailing


----------

